# planes grandes/ grandes planes



## Maximus07

Me encuentro en el punto de graduarme con una especialidad en Español y todavía no he aprendido (o no me acuerdo) nada sobre la diferencia o las reglas entre donde se pone el adjetivo en un ejemplo como el siguiente. 
 
“Tienen grandes planes para 2009?”
 
                      O
 
“Tienen planes grandes para 2009?”
 
Cuál es la diferencia entre estas opciones?  Tengo un libro que ofrece algunos ejemplos pero quiero saber si hay una regla sobre algo así.
 
Gracias de antemano
 
Max


----------



## flljob

Aquí está la explicación que da María Moliner:

*2  *(gralm. antepuesto al nombre) Aplicado a cosas no corpóreas, *fuerte o *intenso: ‘Un gran alboroto. Una pena muy grande’.
 
Saludos


----------



## Valtiel

Dependiendo de la situación de los adjetivos, se convierten en explicativos o especificativos y cambia totalmente el significado de las oraciones.
Leí varios hilos sobre este tema, te recomiendo que hagas una búsqueda.


----------



## Maximus07

la cosa es que no se que palabras debo usar para la busqueda


----------



## Xiroi

Me permito recordarte que en español idiomas y nacionalidades van en minúscula.


----------



## Valtiel

Aquí hay uno muy bueno: http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=435415&highlight=especificativo+explicativo (fíjate que puse en búsqueda _especificativo_ y _explicativo_, ya te di las palabras clave).

Espero que te sirva.


----------



## Maximus07

Todavía no me quedo claro. Leí los posts que me enseñó Valtiel pero en este contexto todavía no puedo decidir cual opción sería mejor. Por ejemplo, sé la diferencia entre “Mi viejo amigo” Y “Mi amigo viejo” pero cuando pienso en eso siento que hay alguna diferencia. Que pondrían ustedes para mi pregunta original? Voy a leer y releer a ver si puedo, después de todo, puedo entender eso.


----------



## Valtiel

Te explico:

Tienen grandes planes para 2009. = Tienen planes magníficos, casi idealistas.

Tienen planes grandes para 2009. = Tienen planes muy extensos y complejos.

No sé si con eso lo entenderás mejor... ¡Espero que sí!


----------



## Maximus07

Entonces, al tener el adjetivo antes del verbo se entenderá que son planes más grandes que al revés o sea, si quieres poner énfasis en la extravagancia de los planes pondría el adjetivo antes en vez de después.


----------



## Periplo

Por lo que sé, el adjetivo antes del sustantivo se usa mucho en el lenguaje poético. Justamente porque esa construcción pone más énfasis sobre el adjetivo. De todos modos "grandes planes" es una expresión de uso frecuente, casi una frase hecha, y siempre se usa así (es decir adjetivo + sustantivo). En el lenguaje cotidiano es muy raro ese uso.

Saludos.


----------



## Maximus07

Es muy raro como?  Con adjectivo primero?


----------



## Periplo

Maximus07 said:


> Es muy raro como?  Con adjectivo primero?



Exacto. Aunque en otros países de habla hispana puede que sea más común, eso no lo sé realmente.


----------



## Xiroi

Maximus07 said:


> Es muy raro como? Con adjectivo primero?


Hay usos idiomáticos que no siempre son fáciles de explicar. Grandes planes se usa casi como expresión y difícilmente oirás planes grandes.

Por cierto, en español es adjetivo, sin c. Y en tu pregunta debes acentuar "cómo".


----------



## Ana_Fi

1. En general, el adjetivo va detrás del nombre.
2. A veces se pone delante para enfatizar. El típico ejemplo es nieve blanca (lo normal) / blanca nieve (mucho más poético).
3. Sin embargo, hay veces que el orden es determinante para entender bien la frase: amigo viejo (a friend that is old) / viejo amigo (old friend).
4. Y también hay algunos adjetivos que sólo pueden ir en una de las posiciones (ahora mismo no se me ocurre ninguno, pero seguro que tienes algún ejemplo por ahí).
Los puntos 3 y 4 sólo se pueden aprender de memoria, me temo.

Un saludo.


----------



## ELFK

Ana_Fi said:


> 1. En general, el adjetivo va detrás del nombre.
> 2. A veces se pone delante para enfatizar. El típico ejemplo es nieve blanca (lo normal) / blanca nieve (mucho más poético).
> 3. Sin embargo, hay veces que el orden es determinante para entender bien la frase: amigo viejo (a friend that is old) / viejo amigo (old friend).
> 4. Y también hay algunos adjetivos que sólo pueden ir en una de las posiciones (ahora mismo no se me ocurre ninguno, pero seguro que tienes algún ejemplo por ahí).
> Los puntos 3 y 4 sólo se pueden aprender de memoria, me temo.
> 
> Un saludo.


 


Me parece muy buena explicación! 
Para el punto 4 se me ocurre como ejemplo "planes grandes" porque a mí me suena fatal y nunca lo diría.


----------



## David 62

Efectivamente, 

En este caso concreto Grandes planes significaría que tiene intención de hacer gandes cosas (¡¡¡no cosas grandes!!!), cosas importantes. 

Planes grandes no significa nada (¡¡los planes no son medibles en extensión!!)


----------



## MarieSuzanne

David 62 said:


> Efectivamente,
> 
> En este caso concreto Grandes planes significaría que tiene intención de hacer gandes cosas (¡¡¡no cosas grandes!!!), cosas importantes.
> 
> Planes grandes no significa nada (¡¡los planes no son medibles en extensión!!)


 
Coincido con David. Decimos _grandes planes, grandes cosas, grandes ideas, un gran hombre..._ porque hablamos de importancia, no de tamaño físico. _Un hombre grande_, en cambio, es una persona de gran tamaño (y, en la Argentina por lo menos, un adulto de ciertos años).


----------



## Maximus07

Entonces me están diciendo ahora que ni se dice así?  No se dice “planes grandes”??????


----------



## Xiroi

¿Ahora? No sé si alguien te ha recomendado "planes grandes". Yo no lo veo. Sí veo que se te han dado varias explicaciones para sí usar "grandes planes".


----------



## Maximus07

okay, pero para resumir:
1. Planes grandes- (no se dice nunca y suena raro)
2. Grandes planes- (Claro que se dice y significa planes muy extensos.)


----------



## MarieSuzanne

"Grandes planes" significa planes ambiciosos, de hacer cosas importantes. No significa extensos.


----------



## Periplo

Maximus07 said:


> okay, pero para resumir:1.  Planes grandes- (no se dice nunca y suena raro)2. Grandes planes- (Claro que se dice y significa planes muy extensos.)



No es exactamente así. La verdad es que es difícil de explicar. Por empezar, en tu caso debés usar definitivamente "grandes planes". Eso dalo por seguro.

Ahora lo que debes entender es la diferencia entre ambos conceptos. Si dices "planes grandes", la ubicacion de las palabras da a entender que te refieres a grandeza física. Es decir, a planes de gran tamaño. Y dado que los planes no son algo físico sino algo conceptual, es extraño que te refieras a ellos como si fueran de gran tamaño. Quizá así lo entiendas mejor.


----------



## MarieSuzanne

Ojo, Periplo, sobra una hache en "ubicación".


----------



## Lamemoor

Maximus07 said:


> okay, pero para resumir:
> 1. Planes grandes- (no se dice nunca y suena raro)
> 2. Grandes planes- (Claro que se dice y significa planes muy extensos.)


 

coincido con todos los que opinan que debe decirse y se dice:
grandes planes.


----------



## Periplo

MarieSuzanne said:


> Ojo, Periplo, sobra una hache en "ubicación".



Jejeje, sí. La acabo de sacar. ¡Gracias!


----------



## Maximus07

Hijole!  La respuesta es mucha mas honda que pensaba! Asi que entiendo que la ubicación del adjetivo después del sustantivo, por lo menos en este caso, significa grandeza física, es por eso que no se dice con el adjetivo después.


----------



## MarieSuzanne

Tú lo has dicho. Qué bueno eso de "híjole". ¿Es mexicano?


----------



## Periplo

Maximus07 said:


> Hijole!  La respuesta es mucha mas honda que pensaba! Asi que entiendo que la ubicación del adjetivo después del sustantivo, por lo menos en este caso, significa grandeza física, es por eso que no se dice con el adjetivo después.



Exacto. El asunto es que para las palabras "big" y "great" en español se usa la misma: grande. Fijate la definición de nuestro diccionario:

grande.
1. adj. Que supera en *tamaño*, *importancia*, *dotes*, *intensidad*, etc., a lo común y regular.

Verás que puede referirse a distintas clases de grandeza.


----------



## Maximus07

Hijole, sí es mexicano
 
Espero haber resuelto mis dudas sobre este tema.  A ver, si tengo otra a cerca de eso les puedo mandar un mensaje privado?  Es que me han ayudado tanto!  Mil gracias!
 
Max


----------



## MarieSuzanne

Sí, Max, no hay problema.


----------



## Periplo

Por supuesto. Saludos.


----------



## Xiroi

La idea del foro es que en el futuro otras personas puedan beneficiarse de las respuestas obtenidas por otros, de la misma manera en que si buscas en hilos antiguos encontrarás respuesta a muchas de las preguntas que puedas tener y que ya se han hecho.

Si limitas tus consultas a pm's se pierde uno de los mejores objetivos del foro. Lo que siempre puedes hacer es pedir por pm que alguien entre a tal o cual hilo a dar su opinión. Así todos se benefician, tú en el presente y los demás en el futuro.


----------



## MarieSuzanne

Bien dicho, Xiroi. Yo me he beneficiado mucho de antiguas consultas de traducciones.


----------



## Maximus07

Entonces, con PM y otro hilo también


----------



## David 62

Planes grandes NO se dice. No significa nada.

Grandes planes SÍ se dice, y significa Planes importantes, deseo de hacer cosas importantes (no creo que se pueda decir Planes extensos).


----------



## Xiroi

No Valtiel, deseo de es perfectamente correcto como lo ha usado David, pues no es verbo (yo deseo de hacer , que es algo que no conozco que diga nadie en España), sino sustantivo (el deseo de hacer).


----------



## MarieSuzanne

Valtiel said:


> Estoy bastante de acuerdo, solo una cosa: lo correcto es *deseo hacer*... Con todos mis respetos, es un error bastante descabellado e imperdonable.
> 
> Espero que no te hayas ofendido...
> 
> Saludos.


 
  Te equivocas, Valtiel. Lo que estaba diciendo era: "(el) deseo de hacer...", no "(yo) deseo hacer...".


----------



## Valtiel

Ah, vale, vale. ¡Había entendido otra cosa!

Mis disculpas.


----------



## David 62

Valtiel said:


> Ah, vale, vale. ¡Había entendido otra cosa!
> 
> Mis disculpas.


 
¡Hombre Valtiel!

¡Que tu lengua materna, al menos una de ellas, es el castellano! ¿A quién has oído decir "Yo deseo de hacer una casa" (???!!!)


----------



## rafajuntoalmar

David 62 said:


> Planes grandes NO se dice. No significa nada.
> 
> Grandes planes SÍ se dice, y significa Planes importantes, deseo de hacer cosas importantes (no creo que se pueda decir Planes extensos).



Hola:

Todo depende del contexto. En Argentina, al menos, no sería tan extraño oir en el habla coloquial que alguien dijera: "Tenía planes grandes como una casa".
Y se me ocurren otras posibilidades, pero creo que con esta basta para mostrar que "planes grandes" y hasta "planes extensos" sí puede decirse; depende del caso.
Un saludo,


----------



## MarieSuzanne

Bueno, en tu ejemplo hay que cambiar forzosamente de lugar "grandes" por el complemento "como una casa". No podrías decir "grandes como una casa planes", ¿no?


----------



## Valtiel

David 62 said:


> ¡Hombre Valtiel!
> 
> ¡Que tu lengua materna, al menos una de ellas, es el castellano! ¿A quién has oído decir "Yo deseo de hacer una casa" (???!!!)


 


¡Ja, ja! Si yo te contara lo que oigo y leo cada día por todos lados... Por eso, ya estoy tan decepcionado que veo errores donde no los hay, ¡ja, ja!

No, es _coña_. Fue que iba con prisa y no leí bien... De todas formas, hay personas que cometen ese tipo de errores, aunque parezca mentira.

Un saludo.


----------



## Xiroi

En apoyo de Valtiel y su lapsus (quién esté libre de pecado...) aporto este enlace donde preguntan por una expresión aparecida en un examen: http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1240443


----------



## rafajuntoalmar

MarieSuzanne said:


> Bueno, en tu ejemplo hay que cambiar forzosamente de lugar "grandes" por el complemento "como una casa". No podrías decir "grandes como una casa planes", ¿no?



En efecto, MarieSuzanne, no solo se usa, sino que aquí el uso es forzoso.
Un saludo,


----------

